# warrior



## killer20 (Jun 16, 2011)

This is the first part of my costume im working on


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow! This looks like the start of something good!


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Looking forward to the rest of the build!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like the head piece. It has a minotaurish/Greek mythology vibe to it.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Looking good so far!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Cool looking head.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Very cool! Looking forward to seeing further developments.


----------



## killer20 (Jun 16, 2011)

hello just got a little more done on my warrior


----------



## killer20 (Jun 16, 2011)

hello everyone here is warror part 3


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

Looking great and HUGE! Wow!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You have great vision! I am looking forward to seeing how this develops!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

This is really turning out great! How heavy is it? Are you going to have someone on stilts wearing it or will it be a stalkaround costume?


----------



## killer20 (Jun 16, 2011)

Joiseygal said:


> This is really turning out great! How heavy is it? Are you going to have someone on stilts wearing it or will it be a stalkaround costume?


 Its about 20 pounds I will be the one wearing it to adverise my haunt in 2013 the stilts will be built into the legs and there will be a tower that I can lock the back of the suit in to take the weight off of me when I get tired.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow..that is really complex and it sounds like you really have it figured out. I'm looking forward to seeing the final results and progress pics.


----------

